
Ask HN: Do companies care more about your pedigree or raw skill? - ryanmccullagh
Specifically for new grad jobs at top companies, what is more important? I would define top company as in the set of unicorn startups that you hear about all the time on HN. There seems to be a pattern among them.
======
afarrell
In general, it's not about what you know; It's not about who you know; It's
about who trusts you to solve their problems.

People try to assess skill, but that is hard and sometimes they rely on
pedigree as a way of establishing that they can trust you to solve problems.

------
skylark
For a new grad, your pedigree is the biggest factor in getting your foot
through the front door. If you don't have an impressive resume, you might not
even get past the first screen.

Lacking that, you can try to get a warm open if you know someone working at
the company who can vouch for you.

After that, it's all about your interview chops. Pretty much all SF unicorn
startups have the same Google style interview.

------
rcavezza
I think it comes down to "how likely is this person to do the job and do it
well at our company".

afarrell has good advice. If you have worked with people before (or if the CEO
is your uncle), they are more likely to think of you as someone who will do a
good job.

If you're going in with a blank slate, your communication skills and
appearance will matter a lot too.

------
jbrande
Raw skill. Pedigree is a positive indicator but not defining criteria.

------
akulbe
Depends on the company.

